# DHEA and Flare Protocol Anyone?!?



## kirsty99 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi!

We are currently in between cycles and are hoping to go again in September time. Due to poor ovarian response (I only got 9 follicles and eggs from 450 menopur, which were slow to develop so they finished with a hit of gonal-f), I have been recommended to take DHEA supplements for 3 months before the next cycle. Has anyone on here used it? If so, what sort of response did you get and were there any major side effects?
Also, has anyone else had a flare protocol due to a poor response to long shut down? Did this work better and did you produce more eggies?
I  have to admit I find this supposed lack of ovarian response very confusing, as we did 2 x iui with only 75 puregon and they nearly cancelled due to the fact that I produced 3 follicles instead of the required 2!! Is it possible that I just respond differently to different drugs?
Loadsa questions I know, but all responses greatfully received!

Kxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

This is the link to the board with all the DHEA info/chatter  
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=498.0


----------



## KandK (Nov 17, 2011)

geez you sound like me    I don't know how old you are but I am getting the same response as you (I am nearly 39).  I have just finished my 2nd cycle (BFN just found out last night   ) and each cycle I have an antral follicle count of 9 and they seem to only ever get 9 eggs (6 of which fertilised).  I was also on 450iu Menopur for 1st cycle and 300iu Gonal-F and 150iu Menopur for 2nd cycle.  I took DHEA for this cycle but only for 6 weeks (it is recommended to take for 16 weeks if possible) but even for this short time my egg quality was better as I had more grade 2 eggs this time.  The side effects I got were minimal, just minor blemishes and itchy skin.  DHEA won't increase your quantity of eggs, it improves the quality.  If you read my 1st tx diary there are a few links to the studies on DHEA.  Good luck and pm me if you want to have a chat about other options because I have a ton of info - research based and my DH is an ob/gyn so it's not unqualified opinions, cheers


----------

